# Trouble upgrading expect package in FreeBSD 10.1



## andrewm659 (Jun 9, 2015)

```
root@tsg-monitoring01:~ # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    5 MiB   2.7MB/s    00:02
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 24208 packages processed.
root@tsg-monitoring01:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (39 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (39 candidates): 100%
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
upgrade rule: upgrade local expect-5.45_1 to remote expect-5.45_1
dependency rule: package rancid(r) depends on: expect(r)expect(l)
dependency rule: package rancid(l) depends on: expect(r)expect(l)
cannot install package expect, remove it from request? [Y/n]: y
pkg: cannot find expect in the request
pkg: cannot solve job using SAT solver
root@tsg-monitoring01:~ #
```


----------



## kpa (Jun 9, 2015)

Run `# pkg update -f`, then `# pkg check -aBds` and answer yes if asked to fix any problems. Then try again with `# pkg upgrade`.


----------

